# [fundraiser] vi control celebrates 2015 annual spring fundraiser! huge sample library giveaways! big



## Frederick Russ (Mar 28, 2015)

*THANK YOU!*

Its been an amazing ride. You guys make up the best and greatest community of composers. That matters. You all are the foundation of this community and I truly and sincerely thank you all for helping us reach our tenth year anniversary for VI Control Forum! Because of you, VI Control thrives and grows. Thank you SO MUCH for your support and for holding the shared vision for VI Control since we started in our humble beginnings in 2004. Thank you so much for showing up! 

_*Today we are celebrating over ten years of online presence for VI Control Forum.*_ Thanks to all of our member composers! You have essentially made what VI is today: an amazing site of vital resources to our craft, knowledge, friendship and talent. VI has been at it for ten years. Many of you have been with us every step of the way. We couldn't have done it without you and I am truly honored to be among you now.

*VI CONTROL ANNUAL SPRING FUNDRAISER: SIMPLY AWESOME SAMPLE LIBRARY GIVEAWAYS*

_*Fundraising begins today, March 28 and is open until April 19, 2015.* Your donation of $50 or more will go directly to the fundraiser and will automatically enter you into a drawing giving you the opportunity to win one of the following cool libraries. Purchase is not necessary._ Drawings begin April 19 after everyone has donated and will continue daily until all sample libraries are won! These include:

*FOR EVERY $50 DONATION, YOU WILL RECEIVE:*

* A FREE $25 coupon to Record with a Live Orchestra at https://theremoteorchestra.wordpress.com/2015/03/17/the-remote-orchestra-official-launch-event/ (The Remote Orchestra)
* A Free Complimentary Copy of Emmett Cooke's award winning book THE BUSINESS OF MUSIC LICENSING
* LUX NOX PERC+ INCLUDING EXPANSION 1. (Chriss Ons wanted me to be clear it may take him a few days to get out the links because of server streaming conditions but assures us that you WILL receive your download). 
* Sam Gossner of VERSIL STUDIOS is offering a FREE ORCHESTRAL HARP for every donation at this level too.

*Your $50 donation will ALSO give you a shot at winning one of these cool prizes:*
*
* LA DRAMA DRUMS
* http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bundle004-bml-volume-1 (First prize: BML Volume 1 - value £2699)
* http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bundle008-hybrid (Second prize: HYBRID bundle - value £1199)
* http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bundle12-starter-pack (Third prize: Starter pack ALBION - value £699)
* Cinematic Strings
* SampleTekk Black Grand COMPLETE
* Embertone Friedlander Violin
* Embertone Blakus Cello
* Prominy V-METAL ROCK Guitar Virtual Instrument
* Prominy SR5 ROCK Bass Virtual Instrument
* Big Fish Apollo: Cinematic Guitars 
* Big Fish Audio: Acou6tics 
* http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/bundles-of-sample-libraries/ (Dream Audio Tools Platinum Bundle) 
* SoundIron Mercury Elements 
* SoundIron Apocalypse Elements 
* SoundIron Olympus Elements 
* AudioBro LA Scoring Strings Lite 2
* AudioBro LA Scoring Strings First Chair 2
* UVI Vintage Vault
* UVI Electric Grand Piano
* UVI SparkVerb
* Best Service Titan 2 
* Best Service Voyager Drums 
* Best Service Mystica
* Best Service Klanghaus 2 
* http://www.sampleoddity.com/effexor/ (Sample Oddity Efflexor (Massive))
* http://www.sampleoddity.com/oddmospheres/ (Sample Oddity Oddmospheres (Massive))
* http://www.sampleoddity.com/oddmospheres2/ (Sample Oddity Oddmospheres 2 (Massive))
* http://www.sampleoddity.com/weirdambientstuff/ (Sample Oddity Weird Ambient Stuff (Kontakt))
* Realitone Blue
* Realitone Real Whistle
* http://www.realitone.com/acousticlite (Realitone Acoustic Lite)
* Realitone Real Banjo
* 2cAudio PERFECT STORM Reverbs
* Acousticsamples Sunbird Guitar Library
* VILabs Ravenscoft 275
* In Session Audio Desert Guitar
* The Business of Music Licensing
* http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/28-rare-and-experimental/g44-geosonics/ (Soniccouture Geosonics)
* Soniccouture Vibraphone
* Soniccouture Grand Marimba
* Soniccouture The Attic
* Soniccouture Xtended Piano
* http://www.badcatsamples.com/products/the-bad-cat-pack (Bad Cat Samples Bad Cat Pack)
* AudioThing miniBit
* AudioThing Frostbite
* The Unfinished: Absynth Bundle
* The Unfinished: Zebra Bundle
* The Unfinished: Omnisphere Bundle
* The Unfinished: Massive Bundle
* Sound Magic Neo Piano 
* Sound Magic Producer Bundle 
* Sound Magic Live & PA Bundle 
* Sound Magic China Impression 
* Numerical Sound Universal Sordino
* Numerical Sound Hollywood Sound
* Kong Audio Chinee Orchestra Standard Edition -2-
* https://www.cryptocipher.in/?post_type=wpsc-product&p=1160 (Cryptocipher Labs Solo Tabla) 
* VersilStudios Tubular Bells, Xylophone, Glockenspiel, Marimba, Timpani, Dan Tranh, Hand Chimes, Wine Glasses
* http://www.productionvoices.com/products/piano-samples/production-grand-gold/ (Production Voices Production Grand Gold)
* Mystery Prize: Full London Symphonic Strings Bundle (new String Orchestral Library) launching in five days.
* 5 mystery prizes from LUX NOX!
* http://www.evolutionseries.com/?page_id=4488 (Evolution World Percussion 2.0 (value $479))
* Samplelogic XOSPHERE
* Samplelogic ARPOLOGY
* Samplelogic BOHEMIAN (Brand New Release! You saw it here first! Available Soon)
* Fluffy Audio AURORA
* Fluffy Audio MY PIANO
* Fluffy Audio MY VIBES
* Heavyocity DM-307
* Heavyocity Master Sessions: Ensemble Drums Collection
* Heavyocity Master Sessions: Ethnic Drums Collection
* http://www.forcesampling.com/afterlife (ForceSampling Afterlife) 
* ForceSampling Afterlife & Vocal_scapes BUNDLE
* ForceSampling Post-Guitars 
* Sonokinetic Capriccio 
* http://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/classical/grosso/ (Sonokinetic Grosso)
* Modwheel The Lowdown
* Modwheel The Biscuit Tin Guitar
* 3 licenses any Audiority product 
* 3 licenses any Epic SoundLab product 
*

Frankly, I'm blown away at the love and support here. 

For the last ten years, the overwhelming consensus is that VI is a valuable and essential resource. As a supporting member, you have made this forum what it is today. It is after all a forum of composers for composers. VI is really unique. It is my sincere hope and trust that you are as invested in its longevity as we are. I'm asking you to please support the forum with your generous donation today. 

Thanks again for all you do to help ensure VI stays strong and thrives to continue to be the best composer site anywhere! 





*TRUE STORIES FROM THE FIELD*

Its been a grand experiment with VI Control. It's unique. There are literally dozens of success stories from VI members starting out with little to no knowledge who grew themselves a career in music as a result of hanging here at VI. VI Control is a great resource for composers. Through these resources and the knowledge hosted here, VI has also helped facilitate many successful careers in music, movies, games, television, and sampling. 

In 2005, VI Control hosted an experimental custom sample library project cooperative consisting of 40 members. Some of these members had little experience but were willing to learn. Of that team, several composers went into high visibility placements in the biggest name projects in television, games, movies, music libraries and trailers. Another handful of members of the VI cooperative also went into creating their own large commercial sample libraries - quite a few of which you see here. 

Many others have been joining VI that we later find out have scored on some of the biggest blockbuster productions in movies, television and games. VI is growing! 

*GROWING A VISION*

From the beginning, I have kept the forum free for members and have run advertising rates that are substantially lower than industry standards; only supplementing our financial needs with my own personal resources and with fundraising. It was a bold vision. As it turns out, we are just making ends meet. 

We've needed a new search engine for VI Control for some time. We've wanted new features such as "ignore", enhanced member profile pages, a virtual magazine feature, 100% mobile technology integration, plus a complete upgrade top to bottom for a beautiful experience through and through when you're here. My vision is also to improve collaboration and educational opportunities for composers and to build bridges to take our sample library and virtual instrument industry into the 21st century with state of the art tools. And offer a wonderful way for VI as a whole to give back to the world. This happens through your support.

*IMMEDIATE NEEDS*

VI Control grew from the idea that it was possible to encourage development of this industry by creating a uniquely safe environment to nurture composer talent. I have kept the forum free for members and have run advertising rates that are substantially lower than industry standards. 

So here is the deal. I've invested everything into the expansion which I have been promising you for over a year. We need to keep this forum functioning and to do so, I need your help. Your donation is an investment in our community that helps us maintain the standards for which we have come to be known, ensures site security and allows this creative flow to continue for all concerned. 

Last time we were finally able to at least get a dedicated server for VI! I want you to know that every dollar you give goes toward running VI Control. Aside from the needs to support day to day operations, our other goal is to implement much needed improvements in the area of security, design and VI Control to the next level. And I need your help to get it there.

*KEEP VI ALIVE – DONATE TODAY*

Your donation allows VI Control to continue. Please choose to click on the easy pay option below to add your contribution now. With your help, we can keep this vision alive, support our creative community and build an even better forum. 





*Thanks to all of our Sample Library Donors too numerous to list!*


----------



## J.f.brown 3 (Mar 28, 2015)

done. vi-c forever!


----------



## Øivind (Mar 28, 2015)

here is to taking it to the next level! o-[][]-o



edit: i also have the Lux Nox perc+ library from the Lux Nox fundraiser.


----------



## orchetect (Mar 28, 2015)

I love these! Frederick, just wanted make a note that I already received the LUX NOX percussion (great, by the way!) from the Lux Nox fundraiser so I don't need a second copy.

I imagine a number of people here will be in the same situation? If it saves Chriss any time or resources then great.


----------



## Dan Drebing (Mar 28, 2015)

Viva VI


----------



## Przemek K. (Mar 28, 2015)

Done


----------



## Chriss Ons (Mar 28, 2015)

...donated, look forward to the next incarnation of VI-C.



orchetect @ Sat 28 Mar said:


> I love these! Frederick, just wanted make a note that I already received the LUX NOX percussion (great, by the way!) from the Lux Nox fundraiser so I don't need a second copy.
> I imagine a number of people here will be in the same situation? If it saves Chriss any time or resources then great.


Thank you - it would indeed be very considerate to mention this, as it saves us some time to look up whether or not there already is a license for that name/e-mail.
However: if you wish, those of you who donate but already own PERC+ can redeem a second license for the library (including the expansion) to give to a friend... so they'll receive: 






Simply send us the name and e-mail of the person and we'll send links as a gift on your behalf (including a personalized GUI license image - just give us a few days to render those). 
...and for those who do not know the library and want to find out more, the original VI-C thread is here: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=40736

Best,
Chriss


----------



## playz123 (Mar 28, 2015)

Once again there does not appear to be an easy way to donate if one doesn't have a PayPal account...or doesn't want one. More donations might be received if there was a credit card option?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks so much Chriss!

A lot has happened since we launched this guys. Here is an example:

_Every member who has donated $50_ or more, will also receive:
*
Versil Studios Orchestral Harp (thanks to Sam Gossner!)
The Business of Music Licensing book (Thanks to Emmett Cooke)
Plus of course, Lux Nox Perc + with Expansion 1 Pack.
*
- wait -

We've had several developers chime in to add their libraries:
*
* http://www.evolutionseries.com/?page_id=1280 (Evolution World Percussion 2.0 (value $479))
* Samplelogic XOSPHERE
* Samplelogic ARPOLOGY
* Samplelogic BOHEMIAN (Brand New Release! You saw it here first! Available Soon)
* Fluffy Audio AURORA
* Fluffy Audio MY PIANO
* Fluffy Audio MY VIBES
* Heavyocity DM-307
* Heavyocity Master Sessions: Ensemble Drums Collection
* Heavyocity Master Sessions: Ethnic Drums Collection
*
I’m frankly blown away at how much love there is here from developers. Its incredible. Thanks Guys.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 28, 2015)

playz123 @ Sat Mar 28 said:


> Once again there does not appear to be an easy way to donate if one doesn't have a PayPal account...or doesn't want one. More donations might be received if there was a credit card option?



Did you want to call or email me? If the latter, get me an email to [email protected] with your:

* credit card number, 
* expiration date, 
* name on the card, 
* security code (3 digits unless AMEX
* postal code

Thanks!


----------



## reddognoyz (Mar 28, 2015)

Done and done! My #1 resource for vi news, info, and community.


----------



## ag75 (Mar 28, 2015)

Just donated. What great giveaway prizes. The VI forum is well loved!


----------



## N-Simon (Mar 29, 2015)

Done!
Huge thanks to Frederik for this great community.
I've spend hours and hours lurking here and there...
Amazing people, amazing time


----------



## lachrimae (Mar 29, 2015)

I just had a chance to test out the instruments that come bundled with the donation and, wow, what a nice bonus!


----------



## catsass (Mar 29, 2015)

Mission accomplished - donation happily completed.


----------



## gdugan (Mar 29, 2015)

Done. Thanks for this great forum!


----------



## Wibben (Mar 29, 2015)

Donated. Looking forwards to 2.0


----------



## Conor (Mar 29, 2015)

Donated.

I noticed "The Business of Music Licensing" is listed as a random-draw prize, probably a mistake since it's also guaranteed for every $50 donation?


----------



## Jmitmusic (Mar 30, 2015)

Done and Done! VI forever!


----------



## MrVoice (Mar 30, 2015)

There you go, done :D 
Realy glad to be able to get the Lux Nox Perc lib sinse I wasnt able when it was out last time.

Here's for hoping for a win in the outstanding giveaways from all the contributers.
A BIG BIG thanks to Fredrick for VI-C, and a BIG BIG thanks to all companys that have donated.

Good luck everybody o-[][]-o


----------



## JohnG (Mar 30, 2015)

go v.i.!


----------



## tmm (Mar 30, 2015)

EDIT: oops, repost.


----------



## tmm (Mar 30, 2015)

Donated! As with others, I already have PERC+, but could certainly donate it to someone.

Also, Q for Frederick for clarification:



Frederick Russ @ Sat Mar 28 said:


> *FOR EVERY $50 DONATION, YOU WILL RECEIVE:*
> 
> * A FREE $25 coupon to Record with a Live Orchestra at https://theremoteorchestra.wordpress.com/2015/03/17/the-remote-orchestra-official-launch-event/ (The Remote Orchestra)



Does that mean I get $25 toward a The Remote Orchestra recording for every $50 I spend? (ex: $300 donation would get me $150 to use toward TRO)

Same question, but re: the entry into sample library drawings - do I get just 1 entry into the drawing regardless of my donation amount >= $50, or do I get an entry per $50?


----------



## Anders Wall (Mar 30, 2015)

tmm @ Mon Mar 30 said:


> Donated! As with others, I already have PERC+, but could certainly donate it to someone.



Same here.
PM me, the first who do so will get the my recommendation for the PERC+ lib.

Also.


GO V.I.
GO 2.0
GO all the suppliers who so generously are part of the fundraiser.
GO Frederick!!!

/Anders


----------



## Ryan (Mar 30, 2015)

Donated


----------



## Andrajas (Mar 30, 2015)

Just Donated!  GO V.I. !!


----------



## ReMoFuMu (Mar 30, 2015)

Donated! :D 

I have Perc + and Expansion since a few weeks and I love it!!!  

Also here: Please PM and the first can get it!

Best regards
Frank


----------



## BradHoyt (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello,

Just donated my $50. Looking forward to using the sample libraries and I'll keep my fingers crossed on the drawing.  

-Brad


----------



## Chris Hurst (Mar 30, 2015)

Done.

I have gotten so much out of this community, that it is a no brainer for me.

I also have Perc+ and expansion already.

Thanks


----------



## Pixelee (Mar 31, 2015)

Just curious, if you donated 100, does that mean you will have two entries to the draw?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah, I also don't need a copy of the Perc+ library. But will go and hunt out a worthy recipient and email you about it.


----------



## trumpoz (Mar 31, 2015)

AAAAAANNNNNNDDDD Iv'e donated. thanks for the great resource.


----------



## ulrik (Mar 31, 2015)

Donated, thank you for keeping this site up and running, there's a lot to learn here (at least for me) :D


----------



## smalltownpoet (Mar 31, 2015)

such a great place! thank you!


----------



## Pixelee (Apr 1, 2015)

I've donated! Thank you for keeping up this wonderful site!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone so far. We will be giving a mystery giveaway out soon so please stay tuned. 



tmm @ Mon Mar 30 said:


> Donated! As with others, I already have PERC+, but could certainly donate it to someone.
> 
> Also, Q for Frederick for clarification:
> 
> ...



Hi and thanks for your question. Each donation above $50 is considered a single contribution, regardless of amount, which qualifies for a coupon to record at The Remote Orchestra. The other part of it is that the coupon needs to be applied to a $100 session or more - so $25 off of that.


----------



## Sethlit (Apr 1, 2015)

No brainer indeed. Done. Happy to donate! :D


----------



## pceniza (Apr 1, 2015)

i just donated!

Great Fundraiser, Great prize pool and i love what it stands for, this place has been immensely helpful 

Also wanted to mention to the Admin that i already own a copy of the LUX Nox Perc. However for anyone who wants my copy of the LuX Nox Perc that you get with this fundraiser, please PM with your name and email and i can forward it to them.


----------



## thov72 (Apr 1, 2015)

Just donated 10$, sorry my bank account had less than 50 Euros at the end of the month and I´m saving for a big library (I don´t think I´ll win one and I don´t own any so far) 

Thanks for all the great infos I got from this place!!


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 1, 2015)

I urge everyone who gets good stuff from VI to donate to the limit of your ability. Let's make a difference, keep VI as "free" as it can be. I'm in.

You may sometimes see me post vehemently about keeping this place as open and honest as it can be, without mudslinging or name calling. I put my money where my mouth is- now open your wallets, cheapskates. :wink:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 2, 2015)

Cinematic Strings just joined in the Giveaway!

Also, Joe Trupiano of Samplelogic mentioned that his team did the final touches for BOHEMIAN and will be available for the giveaway as well as for sale.

We will be giving away pre-giveaway libraries during the fundraiser itself. More soon.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 2, 2015)

NYC Composer @ Wed Apr 01 said:


> I put my money where my mouth is-



Well said, Larry! Usually it's my foot that is in my mouth.  but I also replaced it with money (a donation) earlier.  Thanks, Frederick, for working with me in order to avoid having to open a PayPal account, and my suggestion is: even if one doesn't have a PayPal account, please donate via credit card (just contact Frederick).

Great to see so many developers contributing as well, and what a spectacular grand prize from Spitfire. What is also interesting to me is that three of the major developers whose products are widely used by forum members are conspicuously absent so far. "What goes around, comes around" will be my slogan in that regard.  Hoping VI Control will be here long into the future, so please help if you can, and not just because there are prizes.


----------



## G-Sun (Apr 4, 2015)

Great work Frederick!


----------



## mark.warman (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you, Frederick, for your dedication and hard work maintaining this invaluable source of information and robustly diverse opinion for all musicians working with VIs. Looking forward to the forthcoming site enhancements!


----------



## MisteR (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm in! Great forum. Thanks for all the work you do to make the site great. Looking forward to the next phase.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 8, 2015)

Donated, thank you very much VI. I've learned so much from here, and I can't wait for the updated VI!


----------



## catibi79 (Apr 8, 2015)

Donated.  thank you VI.


----------



## Maks_Lavrov (Apr 8, 2015)

Donated! Excited to participate in this one!


----------



## mscottweber (Apr 8, 2015)

Donated. Glad to help keep this place alive!


----------



## drawbars (Apr 8, 2015)

First post, but I gave my $50. Thanks, looking forward to checking out the perc library and more.


----------



## SuperPro (Apr 8, 2015)

Done and done! Much thanks to Frederick and the entire community here at VI-Control for providing such a great place to learn and grow.

LONG LIVE VI!
o-[][]-o


----------



## Slendro (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi,

Just donated, this is a great resource and I look forward to the improvements.

Cheers
S


----------



## Werewoof (Apr 9, 2015)

Donated a few days ago! 

May I please kindly request BML volume 1? :lol:


----------



## brojd (Apr 9, 2015)

Donated, fingers crossed


----------



## blizzard (Apr 10, 2015)

No place out there quite like VI! Always happy to show some love. Done.


----------



## andy_i (Apr 10, 2015)

I've donated.

Thanks again for the great resource, Frederick.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 10, 2015)

Done!


----------



## yendornodlew (Apr 13, 2015)

Done! Thanks for the great forum!


----------



## donbodin (Apr 13, 2015)

Just Donated. I have been lurking on V.I. Control for years, thanks for hosting a wonderful forum and all the great advice.


----------



## johnnyalan (Apr 13, 2015)

Just donated $50 via paypal. I didn't receive any notice regarding the giveaways or the upcoming drawing. My paypal account has a different email than my VI control email, does this matter?


----------



## ScoringFilm (Apr 13, 2015)

$50 donated!

J


----------



## Vlzmusic (Apr 13, 2015)

Donated 

Go Vi-control!


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Apr 14, 2015)

$50 Just donated
This forum has been an absolute Darwin send to me this year. 
Thanks in advance for anything I receive in my inbox


----------



## Garlu (Apr 14, 2015)

Donated! Long life to this amazing community!


----------



## LexDu (Apr 15, 2015)

Glad to have been able to finally make a contribution. May this forum live forever!


----------



## Mr Whipple (Apr 15, 2015)

Just wanted to be clear, when you posted this, you meant add the libraries to the drawing, and not to the $50 donation: 
We've had several developers chime in to add their libraries: 

* Evolution World Percussion 2.0 (value $479) 
* Samplelogic XOSPHERE 
* Samplelogic ARPOLOGY 
* Samplelogic BOHEMIAN (Brand New Release! You saw it here first! Available Soon) 
* Fluffy Audio AURORA 
* Fluffy Audio MY PIANO 
* Fluffy Audio MY VIBES 
* Heavyocity DM-307 
* Heavyocity Master Sessions: Ensemble Drums Collection 
* Heavyocity Master Sessions: Ethnic Drums Collection 

Also checked out the Remote Orchestra thing, that seems like an awesome idea, but they've already sold out all the strings, limited to woodwinds and brass sessions. They could probably do that monthly, and sell out. o=<


----------



## lee (Apr 15, 2015)

Long live vi-control and its righteous king Frederic! 
Also a big thanks to the noble knights, the moderators. 

o-[][]-o


----------



## madbulk (Apr 15, 2015)

VI 4ever.


----------



## arielblacksmith (Apr 16, 2015)

donated!


----------



## Mr Whipple (Apr 16, 2015)

Donated, now I'm going to have a beer. I understand your tolerance drops if you donate $50 or more. o-[][]-o


----------



## AVBN5000 (Apr 16, 2015)

Donated! Thanks for creating a great forum and a definite go to place for whats new, libraries, and an awesome community!


----------



## Sanlky (Apr 16, 2015)

Donated  i am new but read a lot in this forum, its a very nice community and great forum!


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Apr 16, 2015)

Donated! I love this forum i grew a lot thanks to the amazing people and friends here! long live Vi Control!


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 17, 2015)

I donated right at the beginning of the fundraiser, but I've gotten at least 6 more fundraising letters. Er- whattup?


----------



## HardyP (Apr 17, 2015)

NYC Composer @ 2015-04-17 said:


> I donated right at the beginning of the fundraiser, but I've gotten at least 6 more fundraising letters. Er- whattup?


I would also like to have VI-C 2.0 being that intelligent, in order to remove donators from the repeated mailing...


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 17, 2015)

HardyP @ 17/4/2015 said:


> NYC Composer @ 2015-04-17 said:
> 
> 
> > I donated right at the beginning of the fundraiser, but I've gotten at least 6 more fundraising letters. Er- whattup?
> ...



I have a terribly bad memory, so everytime I get the fundraising email, I'm almost pressing the donate button, and thinking oh wait, I might have pressed the donate button this year already :D


----------



## IFM (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm in at the last minute!


----------



## Tjur (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm in, too. When I found out about the fundraiser it was about time to say "Thank you!!!" for this fantastic forum after years of reading without even being registered. Feels right to give something back now.


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 18, 2015)

Donated. Thank you for VI Control and for the advice and wisdom here. Fingers crossed for V2!


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 18, 2015)

Tjur @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> I'm in, too. When I found out about the fundraiser it was about time to say "Thank you!!!" for this fantastic forum after years of reading without even being registered. Feels right to give something back now.



Excellent first post there!


----------



## medhathanbali (Apr 18, 2015)

Just donated! Thank you for creating this amazing community! :D


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Apr 18, 2015)

Donated and glad to be able to give something back to all the kind people that make v.i control possible o-[][]-o


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone! If you haven't participated you'll have until 12 MIDNIGHT EDT Sunday Evening to do so. We will be announcing our winners Monday April 20, 2015.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 19, 2015)

NYC Composer @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> I donated right at the beginning of the fundraiser, but I've gotten at least 6 more fundraising letters. Er- whattup?



+1


----------



## synthic (Apr 19, 2015)

Just made a last minute donation of $50. Cheers!


----------



## garyhiebner (Apr 19, 2015)

Can't wait for the draw. Thanks for the awesome forum for composers. I have learnt so much from VI Control and the forums.


----------



## Vastman (Apr 19, 2015)

ok... broke but wtf, u all rock... done...
Also have perc+ but have a struggling artist friend and will let you know who to send it to. Thanks!

luv u all...


----------



## macteacher (Apr 19, 2015)

Hurray for a great community....


----------



## palu (Apr 20, 2015)

I was starting my musical journey here and I'm back after a few years. The first thing I see is that you need help to make this place even better . So I've donated too! Really happy to see that VI-Control is evolving into something new :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 20, 2015)

To everyone who has contributed!

THANK YOU!!!

Rather than stretch this out over a long period of time, I’ve decided to announce all the winners all at once. 

I used Random Line Picker:

http://textmechanic.com/Random-Line-Picker.html

I used the exact amount of entries and shuffled the entries by that amount. Then used “Pick Random Line” to discover our winners of the 86 prizes available: 

1.Øivind Rosvold
2.Kadockadee Music	
3.Francois Jolin
4.Robert Larsson
5.James Harp
6.David Levy
7.Benjamin Hawks
8.Jan De Maeyer
9.Norman Toy
10.Gerald Nykolak
11.Christian Perucchi
12.Oakwood Music	
13.Stefan Neumann
14.Joseph Murphy
15.David Marsden
16.Patrick Fitzsimons
17.Christoffer Isefält Friberg
18.Arwyn Davies
19.DBA The Rocket Stars	
20.Kai-Anders Ryan
22.Traz Damji
23.Louis King
24.Medhat Hanbali
25.Ross Coates
26.Steve Bye
27.Dave Manley
28.Patrick C McClanahan
29.Justin Bell
30.Thomas Hudson
31.Lex Dumitru
32.Albert Westrick
33.Chapavich Temnitikul
34.Jan Kroeni
35.Mark Rigby
36.Kendall Johnson
37.Felipe Téllez Fina
38.Stefan Podell
39.R.Michael Fierro
40.Lush Music	
41.Aleksandar Dimitrijevic
42.Angela Lewis
43.Seth Littlefield
44.Nine Volt Audio INC	
45.Andrew Sinclair
46.Hartmut Paul
47.Thomas Völker
48.Casey Cameron
49.Douglas Fischer
50.Tiny Bird Sampling	
51.James Clay
52.Sebastian Wolff
53.Richard Ames Music	
54.Simon Nebout
55.Brett Aplin
56.Tiia Hiir
57.Dynamite Ham Music	
58.Nils Johan Ødegaard
59.Brett Rosenberg
60.Alan Blattberg
61.Stefan Riske
62.Theisen Music
63.Anders Wall
64.Sam Gossner
65.Christer Wibert
66.Michael Michalski
67.Justin Vega
68.Kurt Liberatore
69.Matthias Hornschuh
70.Przemyslaw Kopczyk
71.Jesper Goor Pedersen
72.Ansgar Hoerster
73.Simon Autenrieth
74.Joakim Brodén
75.Holger Decker
76.Adam Napier
77.Gerald Williams
78.Tibor Gabor Tihon
79.Ric Zimmerman
80.Jean-Pierre Pellissier
81.Mediagloss, Inc.	
82.Christophe Fossemalle
83.Patrick Ceniza
84.Lionel Roduit
85.Carlos Castillo
86.Cian McCarthy

I also took our list of prizes and shuffled 86 times then used “Pick Random Line” to give us a line up on the prizes themselves.

1.* In Session Audio Desert Guitar 
2.* Sample Oddity Efflexor (Massive) 
3.* Embertone Blakus Cello 
4.* Cinematic Strings 
5.* Soniccouture Grand Marimba 
6.* Numerical Sound Hollywood Sound 
7.* Prominy SR5 ROCK Bass Virtual Instrument 
8.* SampleTekk Black Grand COMPLETE 
9.* Dream Audio Tools Platinum Bundle 
10.* AudioBro LA Scoring Strings First Chair 2 
11.* Big Fish Apollo: Cinematic Guitars 
12.* Samplelogic ARPOLOGY 
13.* Sample Oddity Weird Ambient Stuff (Kontakt) 
14.* Best Service Titan 2 
15.* VILabs Ravenscoft 275 
16.* Realitone Acoustic Lite 
17.* Bad Cat Samples Bad Cat Pack 
18.* ForceSampling Afterlife & Vocal_scapes BUNDLE 
19.* Kong Audio Chinee Orchestra Standard Edition
20.* Cryptocipher Labs Solo Tabla 
22.* Heavyocity DM-307 
23.* Sample Oddity Oddmospheres 2 (Massive) 
24.* Prominy V-METAL ROCK Guitar Virtual Instrument 
25.* Modwheel The Biscuit Tin Guitar 
26.* ForceSampling Post-Guitars 
27.* Embertone Friedlander Violin 
28.* Kong Audio Chinee Orchestra Standard Edition
29.* AudioBro LA Scoring Strings Lite 2 
30.* Samplelogic BOHEMIAN (Brand New Release! You saw it here first! Available Soon) 
31.* License of any Audiority product 
32.* Modwheel The Lowdown 
33.* Sound Magic Producer Bundle 
34.* License of any Audiority product 
35.* Soniccouture Xtended Piano 
36.* Sample Oddity Oddmospheres (Massive) 
37.* Production Voices Production Grand Gold 
38.* Big Fish Audio: Acou6tics 
39.* Soniccouture Vibraphone 
40.* Second prize: HYBRID bundle - value £1199 
41.* LA DRAMA DRUMS 
42.* Sound Magic Neo Piano 
43.* License of any Epic SoundLab product 
44.* SoundIron Olympus Elements 
45.* 2cAudio PERFECT STORM Reverbs 
46.* License of any Audiority product 
47.* The Unfinished: Massive Bundle 
48.* Sound Magic Live & PA Bundle 
49.* Acousticsamples Sunbird Guitar Library 
50.* Best Service Klanghaus 2 
51.* The Unfinished: Omnisphere Bundle 
52.* Soniccouture The Attic 
53.* Third prize: Starter pack ALBION - value £699 
54.* The Unfinished: Zebra Bundle 
55.* The Unfinished: Absynth Bundle 
56.* Numerical Sound Universal Sordino 
57.* AudioThing Frostbite 
58.* Mystery Prize: Full London Symphonic Strings Bundle (new String Orchestral Library) launching in five days. 
59.* License of any Epic SoundLab product 
60.* Evolution World Percussion 2.0
61.* SoundIron Mercury Elements 
62.* The Business of Music Licensing 
63.* Best Service Voyager Drums 
64.* Fluffy Audio MY PIANO 
65.* Fluffy Audio AURORA 
66.* UVI Electric Grand Piano 
67.* Realitone Blue 
68.* UVI SparkVerb 
69.* AudioThing miniBit 
70.* Heavyocity Master Sessions: Ethnic Drums Collection 
71.* Heavyocity Master Sessions: Ensemble Drums Collection 
72.* Soniccouture Geosonics 
73.* First prize: BML Volume 1 - value £2699 
74.* ForceSampling Afterlife 
75.* Realitone Real Whistle 
76.* VersilStudios Tubular Bells, Xylophone, Glockenspiel, Marimba, Timpani, Dan Tranh, Hand Chimes, Wine Glasses 
77.* License of any Epic SoundLab product 
78.* Fluffy Audio MY VIBES 
79.* SoundIron Apocalypse Elements 
80.* Sonokinetic Grosso 
81.* Best Service Mystica 
82.* UVI Vintage Vault 
83.* Sonokinetic Capriccio 
84.* Samplelogic XOSPHERE 
85.* Sound Magic China Impression 
86.* Realitone Real Banjo 

We have 86 winners. The first prize, number 73, goes to Simon Autenrieth! Congratulations! Also, congratulations to every person who has won and to all of us. We have a wonderful site VI Control 2.0 waiting for us to be beta’d and made ready. We’re thinking based on the progress that it will be roughly early May before we can make the transition. 

IMPORTANT NOTE: It might take a few days to get winners latched up to developers. Please be patient in this and I will be sure to get you all hooked up this week.

To all who haven't won: Guys, VI Control couldn't have made it without you. The new site we're going into is drop dead gorgeous. We're probably looking at early May in the public unveiling but until then, please know that all of us here at VI Control truly appreciate your contributions and generosity. It made and is making a difference, thanks!

THANK YOU to all the developers who have more than stepped up. A special thanks goes to Chriss Ons of Lux Nox Sample Libraries, to Emmett Cooke (The Business of Music Licensing), and to Sam Gossner (Versilian). And thanks to ALL the members who generously donated to keep VI Control healthy and vibrant in our transition to the new 2.0 site. The site is drop dead gorgeous and I hope once its up you’ll join me and spend hours hanging out, listening, learning, sharing and moving forward in your life and career.

Thanks so much, all.

Note: 21 was removed (5 mystery prizes from Lux Nox) due to Chriss Ons failing health! He needed some peace of mind to mend and heal and I agreed. He apologizes for the inconvenience so I'm asking everyone to keep Chriss in their prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Øivind (Apr 20, 2015)

Whoo! Thanks so much  Congrats all and really looking forward to trying out the guitars! 
Working on a western tune right now so it's gonna get used right away :D

Looking forward to May :D


----------



## Sethlit (Apr 20, 2015)

Yaaaaay!! Thank you so much! I'm looking forward to May as well. :D 

Seth


----------



## macteacher (Apr 20, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners!

2 fundraising events entered and the only thing I won was a great forum that's changed my creative life!

Yup, I'm happy....


----------



## MisteR (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you V.I. Control and Soniccouture! Happy news on a rainy day. Had my eye on that Xtended Piano for a while now. Good luck with the upgrades. Looking forward to 2.0!


----------



## stixman (Apr 20, 2015)

Hope my 3 x $50 ( 1 time winner ) donations helps keep this & the new look forum at the top where it deserves to be, keep up the good work o-[][]-o


----------



## sbkp (Apr 20, 2015)

Woohoo! Congratulations, Simon!!!


----------



## CDNmusic (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you Frederick and VI Control for all your contributions...wishing you guys many more years of success. Same goes to the developers that donated their work and all the users that contribute sharing their knowledge with fellow composers, without you I would be maybe twice as bad as I'm now lol.

CC


----------



## Phillip_Finatti (Apr 20, 2015)

Yayyyyyyy I'm so happy! I'm an extraordinarily new member, and can't wait to see what's coming next. 

Very greatful not only for this gift, but for providing this awesome space!

You ROCK!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 20, 2015)

Congrats all! And thanks Frederick for organising this. 

I would say I didn't 'win' anything, but I installed Chriss Ons' perc plus library a couple of days ago (having not heard of it before) and instantly started working on a project using it! Great library. Very generous of him, along with all the other contributors.

Get well soon Chriss, and I look forward to the new vi-control! 

See you on the other side. :D


----------



## Deleted member 8496 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ooh, Cinematic Strings.
Fantastic! :D

Thanks alot  

And thanks to all developers who chimed in!

Hoping Chriss heals quick and well.


----------



## ReMoFuMu (Apr 20, 2015)

Congratulations to all winners and Chriss, get well soon!!!

However, winners are we all with this great forum!  

Frank


----------



## MisteR (Apr 20, 2015)

Also want to say a special thanks to Chriss Ons for all his contributions here and to music in the schools. Hope you're feeling better soon, Chriss.

Thanks also to Olajide Paris, Emmett Cooke for his book and to Sam Gossner for the beautiful harp!


----------



## LexDu (Apr 20, 2015)

I didn't expect to win anything at all to be honest, but I guess luck does strike sometimes. Congratulations to everyone present on this forum! Much appreciation and regards to anyone involved in the well being of this wonderful forum and community!


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh... My.

I think I need a rebreather right now!

Wow. I don't even know what to say.
So: Thank you! You guys are amazing!!!!


----------



## michalskimusic (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

It's great just to belong to this community but what a bonus! Keep up the great work!


----------



## encephalon (Apr 20, 2015)

Second prize — WOW! Thanks so much to vi-control and to Spitfire. I haven't yet used any SF libraries, but I have a feeling this will create a new loyal customer.


----------



## hawpri (Apr 20, 2015)

I thought the deal for the harp, ebook, and coupon was pretty good. Thanks to everyone involved in contributing to the forum's value and for making this huge giveaway possible!


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 20, 2015)

Ooh I won!
Lovely harp and perc too. 
This place has saved me so many hours and dollars over the past few weeks. Thanks VI. 

As Curtis so sagely (and grammatically incorrectly) said: "we're a winner"


----------



## Lex (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow, first time I win anything on these kind of things. 
Thank you and long live VI!!

alex


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 20, 2015)

I didn't expect to win anything, but sometimes I get lucky too... but not in this giveaway :D. Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Sanlky (Apr 21, 2015)

I didnt expect nothing either(but we can dream), but i wanted to help since i am new here 

btw, Perc+ is a nice library. Really liked it! couldnt try the harps yet.


----------



## Elfen (Apr 21, 2015)

Awesome! Long live VI Control. Proud to be part of this great community! _-)


----------



## phil_wc (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks ! I got one.
I entered in several giveaway, may be up to 50 times, and never got any. This is quite a big one that I got. :shock:


----------



## ptrickf (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks to Frederick and all the developers. Very generous and long live VI. I'd like to chuck my prize no.16 back in to the pot as I have it already if that's allowed.

Cheers, Patrick.


----------



## benatural (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow! Fantastic news, thank you!


----------



## alanb (Apr 21, 2015)

> 60. Alan Blattberg



Do I read this correctly to say that I will soon be diving headlong into 



> Evolution World Percussion 2.0 (value $479)



~o) 

Wow — that is a _particularly_ attractive library. I'm a little speechless . . . but will try to express myself percussively.....

VI-C is a wonderful place, and I'm excited to see what _VI-C: The Next Generation_ will look like. Regardless, there's an awful lot of talented and knowledgeable folks sharing their views and experiences in this forum, and I'm grateful for it!!! All of the developers who contributed to this fundraiser did a great thing for a great cause. 

Special thanks to Frederick — LONG MAY YOU RUN!!

I don't know what's going on with Chriss Ons but, whatever it is, I hope that Chriss gets all better really soon. I've just started digging through Perc+ and it's _very_ impressive.


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you, thank you thank you!

/Anders


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 23, 2015)

...I am really loving Perc +... I am working on an Airduct breakbeat collection now


----------



## amsams (Apr 23, 2015)

To Fred, the developers and this community: Thank you very much. Really looking forward to 2.0! Chris O, wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow, I won received Heavyocity Master Sessions: Ethnic Drum Ensembles Collection.
Thank you Frederick and you guys from Heavyocity. o-[][]-o


----------



## njO (Apr 25, 2015)

What a great surprise to see I won the Mystery Prize: Full London Symphonic Strings. 
I'm really looking forward to receiving some new strings to try out, and also to see the new development of this forum pages.

Thank you so much Frederick and Aria Sounds! o-[][]-o 

Nils Johan


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Apr 27, 2015)

Oooh a winner,  cool. Sorry I've been away for a while with no internet. How do we go about claiming prizes?

Congrats on your fundraiser (and the other winners) and looking forward to V2.0.


----------



## encephalon (May 19, 2015)

Fellow winners,

Have you actually received your prizes by now? I won second prize. It's been a month and I haven't had any meaningful communication from the forum mods nor the developer (Spitfire). I sent a couple of private messages to Frederick to check the status, but still haven't received the prize or any communication regarding the details to claim it.

Hmmm. Fluke?


----------



## encephalon (May 19, 2015)

Yeah! I got an email from Spitfire this morning. I can't wait to get to work with this library.


----------



## amsams (May 20, 2015)

I won the perfect storm bundle but haven't heard a peep either ... I haven't bothered checking back in, so a bit of that's on me too. It is a bit strange since it's now been a month. I can be patient though, but don't want to completely miss this. Hope all is well. So I guess this happened to all of us ( or some of us?)


----------



## ccameron (May 30, 2015)

I'm in the same boat with my prize too. I regularly delete my spam folder, though, and I wonder if it got caught up in there. I can't imagine how much effort it is to individually connect each developer with each winner, though. I know I wouldn't have enough time to do that. 

Still super excited to have won. Wasn't expecting that at all!


----------



## encephalon (Jun 1, 2015)

I got the hard drive delivered internationally from Spitfire last week.

After some very responsive and friendly back-and-forth with their awesome support team, I was able to get everything installed (some minor technical issues with Kontakt library files being incorrect), and the libraries deposited in my user account.

I couldn't be happier. I hadn't used SF libraries before, despite the great press and reputation on this forum. I have already invested in the EW Hollywood Orchestra and L.A. Scoring Strings, so I didn't have much reason to go for another library. But wow, I have to hand it to SF. I'm already considering completing the Albion set and moving into BML.

It might take a little prodding on the part of some winners. Giveaways are not SOP for developers so they likely have to bypass their automated systems to get these out to us. Keep trying!


----------

